# Bird Harnesses for outdoor flight



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone ever uses a flight harness for their pet pigeon for safe supervised time outdoors. As I have said in other posts, I have let Jax have supervised free-flight in the garden and surrounding area round my flat over the last 2 and a half years. I now realise this option is just far too risky and am looking for an alternative safer way to allow her to enjoy some 'time out' in the fresh air and sunlight now that spring is upon us. When it's warmer, I often sit out and Jax loves to sit with me (usually on my head to the amusement of my neighbours).

As I use mutual ground, I am not in a position to erect an outdoor flight nor do I have a suitably sized cage that could be temporarily transported outside during such occasions. I can't see her being impressed at having to sit in a cage if I do get one since she is cage-free in the house and has been allowed unrestrained flight outdoors. 

I have seen these pet bird harnesses for the likes of parrots at my local Pets at Home store and wondered if they would be suitable for pigeons. They come in the usual sizes (SML) although I guess sizeing for a pigeon would be a bit of a hit or miss. I also wouldn't imagine the lead on these would be very long so I thought by extending it slightly, it would allow a bit more freedom for the bird (like walking around on the grass) while keeping it safely restrained. Like the cage idea, I can't see her being thrilled with me puting a harness on her (just how do these things work anyway ). This is just asking for a good wing slap lol! I suppose this would be much like puting on a flight suit and it would take time for the bird to become acustomed to wearing such apparatus. 

Going outside just now is not an option as she is still in my sink sitting on her eggs but I am interested to know if anyone else uses these harnesses during the summer without a problem. If I do purchase one, I would practice first in the house to gauge her reaction and test the suitablity of such a product. I am also open to any other suggestions anyone may have to allow Jax to have quality safe time outdoors.

Thanks, Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a grand idea to me, Lindi. I can't speak personally about the leashes. I have wanted to get one for Squeaks but Petco only has Petite and Small. No way would a small fit Squeaks! He's broad-chested and would take at least a Large to X-Large. The bird store down the street may be getting some in. I take them my papers and will keep checking. Since Squeaks can't fly, I would take him for short "walks." At least I will if he doesn't freak out too much being in the big open world!

I'm sure that leashes and Flight Suits take an adjustment period...more so with some birds than others. Squeaks isn't that fond of his F.S. but I also don't put it on him constantly. Sure came in handy the other night when I had guests and let him wander around. Most people wouldn't be that "tolerant" of a pigeon pooping in front of them. Tends to "offend their senses," don't 'cha know...only another pijie person would understand.... 

Having a leash would sure beat getting freaked by a hawk and you not being able to do anything about it!

Hopefully, the members who have used the leashes will be along shortly to give you their personal input...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I wouldn't advise using a harness on a flighted pigeon. Pigeons are very strong flyers and can take off quickly. If your pigeon takes off and is jerked back by the leash your bird may end up broken bones/internal damage.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> I wouldn't advise using a harness on a flighted pigeon. Pigeons are very strong flyers and can take off quickly. If your pigeon takes off and is jerked back by the leash your bird may end up broken bones/internal damage.


I suppose that's possible but I'm sure the designer(s?) took that into consideration. I did read a long time ago that a member used the harness but I don't remember if her bird was flighted...I think so...had to do with her and her bird appearing on TV. I think the bird also met a tragic end...very sad...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The harnesses are designed for parrots which are weak fliers. If you've seen psittacines (parrots) flying in the open compared to pigeon flight you'll notice a big difference.

You can put a harness on your flighted pigeon if you want, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Fortunately, then, Mr. Squeaks can't fly, but he can run really fast! Maybe I should re-evaluate...

Thanks for the head's up about parrots. No WONDER I couldn't find the larger sizes!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Seeing the explosive take-off of which my pigeons are capable, I also would recommend against using a leash. Part of pigeons' survival kit is the short time it takes them to get to full speed. If you want to take your bird outside, have them in a wire crate that is visually open, but structurally safe for the bird in case of sudden attack by a predator.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I tried one on Skye once, just to make sure he wouldn't take off in the unviversal studios. It was fine for an hour and he behaved perfectly and never took off, then he was picking at it, trying to get it off his chest. I would never actually use one for flight, as it is too restraining and could jerk them and hurt them. If you actually need to use it just in case you don't know how your bird will act in an unfamiliar environment then it is okay.

He has never ever had it on since.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have tried a leash on 2 of my pigeons they seemed ok with it walking around like a little dog lol but i dont use leashes any more i just fly my pigeons now but somtimes i will use a leash but on rare ocasions.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your input. Your advice is very much appreciated. The general consensus is that the flight harness idea is not a realistic option for pigeon use. I had been thinking along the lines of using it primarily for relatively stationary use i.e. when she is sitting on my leg, head whatever when I sit out, but I have taken your comments seriously and wouldn't want to take the risk of causing her external or internal damage. She will 90% of the time just fly a few metres to sit on my washing line or window ledge. This is fine normally...but as with all birds, a sudden loud noise etc. will have her flying off across the road into another neighbourhood to return a few minutes later. I don't worry so much about hawks, although I am aware they do reside in suburban areas, they are very rarely seen around here. I've lived here for 13 years and never seen one. I live on the outskirts of the city though and just 5 mins from the countryside so I guess there is an increased risk of hawk attack. I worry much more about the busy roads here, and there are quite a few cats frequenting the area. I worry too about other humans. Last summer when Jax took off after a 'fright' she tried to land on the head of a neighbour across the street who screamed in disgust and tried to whack my bird. I was livid but afterwards realised that she was just reacting because she was scared of her as a lot of people are when there are birds flapping around their personal space.

I don't know what to do now about letting her out this summer. I want and need to keep her safe but don't have a suitable cage to keep her in (I'm a student too so cost is also an option). It's a shame as she loves coming out with me and some natural sun is good for her. I thought the harness idea would be good in that she would have a bit more freedom and interaction with me instead of me having to look down on her pacing around in a cage . I shall keep thinking and looking though for a suitable alternative.

Thanks again everyone,

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Lindi,*

You might check with azwhitefeather (Cindy) and ask her about her aviary that she and her husband put up. 

May not be cost prohibitive and it's lightweight. Might be your answer! Good luck!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lindi, if you want something small and portable, we made small (12"x12"x15") sun cages out of 3/8" plastic sticks and plastic "hardware cloth". They are light, easy to clean, but keep the bird safely contained and with you in the yard. The tricky bit was using spring-loaded hook and eye closures on the door so it doesn't accidently joustle open.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

My reply might be frowned upon by some but it works for us. My birds wings are clipped. He has free reign in the house so this eliminates the danger of walls and celing fans. Also, this works very well for going outside. Supervised playtimes in the yard and in the park make Hootie very happy and I dont have to worry about him getting freaked and flying away. ( He is hand raised and not a homer. ie.can't find his way home) Allways watch for hawks! Just because you dont see them doesn't mean they are not there. They specalize in stealth. Remember, you are your birds line of defence. Also, all wing clipping should be done by an avian vet! Untill you are very proficent at it, you can hurt your bird.


----------

